# axolotl - white marks ??



## eggroo (Oct 31, 2009)

hi, i hope someone can help me and my natural coloured axolotl - stig.i was given him over a year ago in a fairly sorry state he only had 3 legs and had about 3 - 5 white spots . he only ate pellets and had never seen real plants. i am pleased to say that after a while the leg grew back and he has been persuaded to eat bloodworm and the odd defrosted lance fish. 
however the white spots still remain. they do not increase in size or appear to irritate him. he shares his tank with 2 other axolotls and they have no white spots etc (he has lived with them for about 9 months).
water quality is good and partial weekly changes are done without fail with de-chlorinated tap water. no lights are on only natural daylight which is not strong/bright and obviously no heater. they have large internal pump and the tank is 36inches long x 18inches wide and high. as of tomorrow the tank will be run by a large external filter. 
i did try and treat with a white spot remedy but this did not solve the problem.
would really just like to help him look his best and be happy and healthy!!!! hope someone can help me and stig: victory:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

eggroo said:


> hi, i hope someone can help me and my natural coloured axolotl - stig.i was given him over a year ago in a fairly sorry state he only had 3 legs and had about 3 - 5 white spots . he only ate pellets and had never seen real plants. i am pleased to say that after a while the leg grew back and he has been persuaded to eat bloodworm and the odd defrosted lance fish.
> however the white spots still remain. they do not increase in size or appear to irritate him. he shares his tank with 2 other axolotls and they have no white spots etc (he has lived with them for about 9 months).
> water quality is good and partial weekly changes are done without fail with de-chlorinated tap water. no lights are on only natural daylight which is not strong/bright and obviously no heater. they have large internal pump and the tank is 36inches long x 18inches wide and high. as of tomorrow the tank will be run by a large external filter.
> i did try and treat with a white spot remedy but this did not solve the problem.
> would really just like to help him look his best and be happy and healthy!!!! hope someone can help me and stig: victory:


Hi,

First off can you get a pic?

It may be coloration in his skin or a possible bacterial infection.

FYI do NOT use fish medicines on Axolotls they are not classed as fish they are amphibians, White spot solution mostly contains Malachite green which is highly toxic to them.

They shop you bought the fish treatment pro said it was ok for them its not not a alot of fish/pet shops are educated on axolotls and their certain needs.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

eggroo said:


> hi, i hope someone can help me and my natural coloured axolotl - stig.i was given him over a year ago in a fairly sorry state he only had 3 legs and had about 3 - 5 white spots . he only ate pellets and had never seen real plants. i am pleased to say that after a while the leg grew back and he has been persuaded to eat bloodworm and the odd defrosted lance fish.
> however the white spots still remain. they do not increase in size or appear to irritate him. he shares his tank with 2 other axolotls and they have no white spots etc (he has lived with them for about 9 months).
> water quality is good and partial weekly changes are done without fail with de-chlorinated tap water. no lights are on only natural daylight which is not strong/bright and obviously no heater. they have large internal pump and the tank is 36inches long x 18inches wide and high. as of tomorrow the tank will be run by a large external filter.
> i did try and treat with a white spot remedy but this did not solve the problem.
> would really just like to help him look his best and be happy and healthy!!!! hope someone can help me and stig: victory:


pellets are actually quite healthy for them they contain a diet made specifficaly for axies and other amphibs like polywogs pellets
bloodworm is extreemly addictive and not a great staple feed try using a mix of pellets, BW and other organisms(like whiteworm), fish and worms


----------



## eggroo (Oct 31, 2009)

*axolotls*

hi, thank you for your help will try and get some pictures on asap later today. if it is a bacterial infection what should i do ?:notworthy:


----------

